# Can my Mum be my surrogate?



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Guys,


I am just starting to look into Surrogacy and my mum has said she would be willing to look into it with us.


Now she is 49 and is mega healthy, she has not had the menopause yet.


What are the chances of her being able to do this? Or is is a no no.


Thanks in advance


Claire xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I know there was a South African lady who did it for her daughter a while back, would you use your eggs, or do you hav a womb issue? I have Ashermna's syndrome.

L x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I have heard of it before, so it can be done.
Wishing you all the best
Love Jo
x x


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys.


Ive tried IVF 3 times and all have failed. We had a problem with eggs being penetrated. Also i needed to start medication that i could not be on while TTC. I have been off Arthritis medication for 4 years and i am in agony, can't go on any longer  So we are now looking into surrogacy.


Thanks for the info


claire xxx


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Absolutely, I would have used my mom in a heartbeat if I felt she was healthy enough. But she is nearer to 60 and my MIL offered too and she is around 65.

I think 49 is a very good age and if doc says yes and clinic is happy then with Host surragacy it is fine!!


----------

